# The Sunshine Boys - July 4th Photo Op



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*
The Sunshine Boys enjoyed their 4th of July

Sunny: Sparky, do you think Momma's got all our goodies ready for our picnic?


Shelby: Sunny, did you remember to get us sparklers for this evening?


Sparky: Shhhh, Momma's coming!


Sunny: Boy, I wish Mom could focus that camera so everyone could see how handsome I really am!


Shelby: Mom, if we're good on our picnic can we go swimming too?


Sparky: I'm a swinging on a star, catchin' moonbeams in a Jar - doobie doobie do 


Everybirdie - it's time to go now.


Hey Momma, are Pedro, Poppy and Peachy comin' too?


​*


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2011)

*Looks like everybirdie had a wonderful Fourth of July!
As always, the Sunshine Boys are gorgeous, and the 
photography outstanding. And Sunny, we can all see
how truly handsome you are -- no worries!*


----------



## Angie (May 11, 2007)

Your boys are just so very handsome.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Too sweet....your flock always looks good and healthy....


----------



## MajesticWings (Jul 22, 2011)

*How cute. *


----------



## Keets4Ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are beautiful pictures as always. They look so happy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

*i see everyone had a good day! 

looks like a nice picnic too *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Good to see your boys again, Deb! They are all looking very handsome *


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awh, how sweet! They are just adorable. :loveeyes:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*great photos!! they are so adorable *


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*What handsome boys you have!  Of course you know how much I love the picnic picture. Who are the two on the swing? *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, I see they had a really good time on the picnic!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



What handsome boys you have!  Of course you know how much I love the picnic picture. Who are the two on the swing? 

Click to expand...

Miranda,
The babies on the swing are pictures of Sparky when he was a baby 
and my little angel "Baby Budgie Boy" who didn't make it past babyhood, but is happily playing at the Rainbow Bridge!*


----------



## Budgiekin (Feb 23, 2006)

An awesome celebration for awesome birdies!! It looks like the flock had a wonderful picnic! I trust the sparklers didn't singe any feathers.


----------



## BirdieMama (Dec 4, 2012)

Lovely, lovely photos


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Once again your budgie escapades delight us. Linda wants to go on the next picnic. She said she will bring the coca-cola


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

oh my what a fun day you all had. I hope you remembered your sunscreen. wouldn't want those beautiful feathers turning funny colors. we wish we could have goon too. looks like fun. - charlie and rosie  xoxo

Deb your flock has more fun than I do.


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*Those are great photos, looks like your lovely flock had a great 4th of July! *


----------



## Nuts4Birdies (Nov 25, 2012)

I love your yellow boys!! Shelby is my favorite, but only because he looks like my boys! Is Sunny a DF dominant pied?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Budgiekin said:



I trust the sparklers didn't singe any feathers. 

Click to expand...

No feathers were singed in the celebration of this 4th of July! 



Budgiekeet said:



Linda wants to go on the next picnic. She said she will bring the coca-cola 

Click to expand...

 Linda is a woman after my own heart--coca-cola is ALWAYS my personal beverage of choice (Real Coke - never Diet!)



aka.pody said:



we wish we could have goon too. looks like fun. - charlie and rosie  xoxo

Click to expand...

Charlie and Rosie -- We MISS you! 
Will your Mom let you come to our pool party? 
The Sunshine Boys



Nuts4Birdies said:



I love your yellow boys!! Shelby is my favorite, but only because he looks like my boys! Is Sunny a DF dominant pied?

Click to expand...

Cara,
Here's the answer Nev gave me when I inquired about Sunny and Shelby's mutations. 


nev90 said:



Sunny is a dominant pied green

Shelby is a greywing recessive pied, I think he is dark green because the greywing gene lightens the shade. You can tell the mutation is recessive pied by the way the pied patches are distributed

Click to expand...

*


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

AB-SOLE-LUTE-LEE beautiful pictures -  Beautiful budgies!!


----------



## shi en (Oct 27, 2012)

Great photos


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*


FaeryBee said:





Miranda,
The babies on the swing are pictures of Sparky when he was a baby 
and my little angel "Baby Budgie Boy" who didn't make it past babyhood, but is happily playing at the Rainbow Bridge!

Click to expand...

Oh, I never knew you had lost a baby.  Lovely to see him still remembered. *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The Sunshine Boys had a Pool Party!!
You'll see the photo in a new thread. *


----------



## Michelle M. (Nov 29, 2011)

How fun!

Sparky - Doobie Doobie Doo, I love you!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Aww shucks, Miss Michelle -- you are makin' me blush! 

Kisses from me to Cooper!!
xxxx
Sparky*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

The boys are looking good, Deb. Love all the photos.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Don't Worry, Sunny - Everybudgie already Knows what a handsome, dapper fellow you are!
And Sparky - "Doobie doobie doo", indeed, you silly boy! 
I love you, too, Shelby!*


----------

